# Coffee making me tired!



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Strange, but I'm noticing that after I have a coffee at work, it actually slows me down & makes me more sleepy!

I've researched it a bit, and some suggest that its the dehydration aspect (restricting blood flow etc) - HOWEVER, I drink plenty & plenty of water!

Anybody else get this??


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yup

Used to make me incredibly groggy and tired

Used to drink about 5 a day and I've now replaced it with drinking 3/4 litres of water instead


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A strong black Italian expresso, that will keep you awake and hyper.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Kimo73 said:


> Yup
> 
> Used to make me incredibly groggy and tired
> 
> Used to drink about 5 a day and I've now replaced it with drinking 3/4 litres of water instead


I'm only having about 3 a day, but Jesus, just had my 3rd at 2pm ish & its slowed me right down!

I do drink at least 2L of water a day religiously, it was 3 up until 2 weeks ago when I got a new job .-



Soul boy 68 said:


> A strong black Italian expresso, that will keep you awake and hyper.


That might work, but I wouldn't enjoy it, over to quick and tastes to bitter!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

davies20 said:


> I'm only having about 3 a day, but Jesus, just had my 3rd at 2pm ish & its slowed me right down!
> 
> I do drink at least 2L of water a day religiously, it was 3 up until 2 weeks ago when I got a new job .-
> 
> That might work, but I wouldn't enjoy it, over to quick and tastes to bitter!


Just sweeten the coffee to suit your taste and you can have more than one cup, I usually drink from a mug :thumb:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Just sweeten the coffee to suit your taste and you can have more than one cup, I usually drink from a mug :thumb:


A Mug! you must be wired! I feel adding sugar to an espresso defeats its intention, to get the full coffee taste etc.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

i only have a couple in the morning, i find it gives me headaches in the afternoon


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

davies20 said:


> A Mug! you must be wired! I feel adding sugar to an espresso defeats its intention, to get the full coffee taste etc.


There is no rule about having black Coffee without sugar, if you want to stay awake then try it. there is nothing with drinking from a mug, like we drink tea from a mug or hot chocolate from a mug or instant coffee from a mug or... you get the point.


----------



## KarateKid (Oct 13, 2014)

It could just be the (massive) lunch you may have eaten? I normally hit a wall about an hour after lunch. Just the body digesting the mountain of food I normally devour at midday. I find just knuckling down and working through it helps! Failing that, a chocolate treat perks me up!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

KarateKid said:


> It could just be the (massive) lunch you may have eaten? I normally hit a wall about an hour after lunch. Just the body digesting the mountain of food I normally devour at midday. I find just knuckling down and working through it helps! Failing that, a chocolate treat perks me up!


You must have some appitite, a mountain of food then a chocolate treat.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Davemm said:


> i only have a couple in the morning, i find it gives me headaches in the afternoon


I know a few people this happens too!



Soul boy 68 said:


> There is no rule about having black Coffee without sugar, if you want to stay awake then try it. there is nothing with drinking from a mug, like we drink tea from a mug or hot chocolate from a mug or instant coffee from a mug or... you get the point.


I thought you meant you drank a mug full of espresso! like lots of little ones in a big cup!

I might go cold turkey for a week or two, then get back on it!


----------



## KarateKid (Oct 13, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> You must have some appitite, a mountain of food then a chocolate treat.


According to my work colleagues, I'm "always eating"...


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Caffeine after you ate something isn't good. Caffeine interacts with proteins and makes them "settle down" and make them harder to digest. That's also the reason it can feel a bit heavy in the stomach.
As the body is putting more energy in the digestion, you will get more tired.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

(a cut & paste) :

'*Function*
Drinking a cup of coffee gives most people an initial burst of energy, but it's not uncommon for that burst to be followed by an energy crash. After a few hours of operating on an artificial high, your body normalizes, and you might feel tired. After several hundred milligrams of caffeine, that fifth or sixth cup just can't provide enough lift.

*Adrenal Overload*
If you drink coffee throughout the day, you could be experiencing fluctuations in energy and alertness, which can lead to chronic adrenal exhaustion, according to a report in the July-August 2002 issue of "Psychosomatic Medicine." In the book "Caffeine Blues," Stephen Cherniske explains that caffeine, regardless of whether the source is coffee or cola, takes effect by firing neurons in the brain. Excess neuron activity triggers the production of adrenalin - a hormone secreted by the adrenal glands. When the adrenalin wears off, your energy drops. When this process is repeated two, three or four times, your body is in a constant state of what Cherniske calls "caffeinism." Symptoms include feeling tired, anxious, irritable and depressed. This process is also responsible for creating caffeine tolerance, which is why, for some, they can drink four cups of coffee and not feel any more energized than a person who drinks one cup.

*Sleep*
Your coffee habit might be inadvertently responsible for your fatigue. While the experts suggest drinking your last mug several hours before bedtime, so as to not disturb your rest, the effect of the drug can linger in the system for hours. Some people are also very sensitive to the chemical. They might attribute their tossing and turning to daily stressors, but stress and anxiety are also side effects of caffeine. After several nights of sleeping poorly, people can develop a sleep deficit, which leads to feelings of fatigue.'


----------

